# Pro quality tripods for my Canon 40D camera



## photogizmo (Mar 10, 2008)

I am not familiar about tripods. Bought one a few years ago and got ripped off. The tripod legs on full extent wasn't even levelled,
neither was it when you decide to mount the camera and place it at 90 degree angles using the head. It was cheap build quality that reflects the price. It was alot of work using it at the angles you want to take the photos at.

I would like to get the most value out of my tripod. A tripod thats nicely priced, that is quality and well built and can be used by professionals.

Im not, but it will give me reasons to become one ; )


----------



## GeordieBoy (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a Manfrotto 190XPROB with a Manfrotto Ballhead 486 RC2
Really solid but not too heavy.
HTH
Tom


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 10, 2008)

Always depends on what lenses you want to use it with, and how mobile you want to be with it .... Manfrotto, Gitzo, even Giottos make some good tripods and heads.


Also, when it is mainly for studio work, or at least fixed location (e.g. you can drive it there by car), then you might also consider a heavy wooden tripod.


----------



## usayit (Mar 10, 2008)

I prefer Gitzo (expensive) or Manfrotto/Bogen (wide range of cost)... both make quality products.  Shopping for a tripod is a balance between stability, weight and price.  The more stable generally equates to a heavier tripod.  Lightweight AND stability usually equate to an expensive price tag.   

Start out by taking your camera and your heaviest lens and determine the total weight.  No matter what tripod/head combo you select make sure it is rated for that weight (and then some).  

BogenImaging.com owns both Gitzo and Manfrotto product lines.  Go to their website and look through their catalog with specifications listed.  IMO, don't be afraid to go used either.... these tripods don't have much to break and are very durable.. 

The individual product lines also have their own website with a very convenient "tripod configurator" that helps you find a nice balance between weight of tripod, load rating, height, etc...

http://www.gitzo.com
http://www.manfrotto.com


People have also recommended Giottos but the one experience I had with them resulted in a broken "neck" of a Giottos M1000 ball head that resulted in my camera taking a fall.


----------



## rjackjames (Mar 11, 2008)

The 055PROB is a great tripod. I have own one and it great....I cant wait to use it when I get my vacation time.


----------

